

JailbreakMe - It's out! (JB for iPhone 4/3GS iOS 4 & iPad iOS 3.2.1) - ttol
http://www.jailbreakme.com
Elegant jailbreak.  No computer required -- jailbreak from the device by visiting the website http://www.jailbreakme.com.
======
ttol
<notspam>

This is a very elegant jailbreak. No computer required -- jailbreak from the
device (currently supports iPhone 4, 3GS running iOS 4.0 or 4.0.1 and iPad
3.2.1)

1) Visit <http://www.jailbreakme.com> from your device.

2) Slide your finger.

2) Your device will be jailbroken. Cydia will be added to your home screen.

</notspam>

~~~
ronnier
I'd like to know how this works, and it does indeed work. Using this method,
couldn't any site install arbitrary software on an iPhone through Safari
without the user knowing?

~~~
danudey
Yes. This is a massive security hole that Apple is sure to fix as soon as
possible. I don't know if this jailbreak does it, but the old (iPhoneOS 1.1.1)
jailbreakme.com not only exploited the TIFF vulnerability, but also patched it
so it couldn't be used by anyone else. It would have been nice if they just
offered an option to patch without jailbreaking though.

Fortunately, it's not just a copypasta Javascript exploit or anything of the
sort - you have to actually know what you're doing in detail to modify this
exploit to do what you want.

------
dbjacobs
It uses a PDF exploit (yes malicious site could also use this). Currently MMS
and Facetime is being broken for many people. I suggest waiting until the
kinks are worked out.

------
urbanjunkie
This is pretty impressive. Installation through Safari (note that trying this
with iCab resulted in no Cydia icon on the homescreen).

Backgrounder + Proswitcher (add <http://rpetri.ch/repo> as a source) = iPad
multitasking awesomeness.

I'd also really like to know how they did this.

